# Gday from OZ



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jason!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Where abouts in S.A. Buddha? 

I lived in Woy Woy, NSW for a year 35+ years ago. Only went through South Australia en route to the Stuart Highway. Saw the Flinders Range right at dawn - beautiful! 

I have pipe dreams about moving down to OZ and working the Jarrah forrest in Western Australia. SA would be a better choice now, as I have friends who share a common interest - building bamboo fly rods - there and in Tazzie, not to mention over in NZ. Plus, I wouldn't be stuck so far from the rest of the world. Seems only Diego Garcia and Pitcairn are more remote than WA.

What type of hives do you run? Also curious about the law changes that drove you out of the biz?


----------



## Buddha (Aug 18, 2016)

kilocharlie said:


> Where abouts in S.A. Buddha?
> 
> I live in Mid north SA , near the Clare valley ; i was born in W.A never thought i would leave but SA is great . ******** mate thats the golden ticket honey in SA getting 4.75$ kg delivered to the packer
> Move here mate its awesome lol
> ...


I run Langstroth full depth supers and boxes 10 framers , Langs are the only hives used commercially here , some run different supers but i like being able to swap frames from supers into brood boxes .
*THE F*&^%$N LAW CHANGES* 
No honey drums anymore , can only use pallet cubes, means needing loading ramps , forklifts etc Cubes are 1000kg i wouldnt fill 1 in 2 years. BUT CHINESE CAN SEND US DRUMS :scratch:
Honey room and all equipment must be stainless steel , to sell to packers you need to be foodsafe accredited $4k to get then $600 a year to be re ticketed , used to be allowed to get independent testing for diseases each year , now must use the government lab at triple the price ,Bee Keepers licence this year $72 plus $1 per hive and we dont get anything for that , plus every kg you sell is taxed at 8c ,again for nothing used to get 1 free honey test a year with registration if you had under 50 hives not now and the honey tax was put back into research etc and a quarterly newsletter and in major disasters Fire floods etc you could get some money to help replace losses ,,,,,,not now , but saying that if you have the start up capital ( i dont  ) you can make a good living , i love my bees and even though the government keeps making it harder i will always have a few


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Buddha (Aug 18, 2016)

Banging head cant work out how i can delete a post i sent twice lol


----------



## Buddha (Aug 18, 2016)

toekneepea said:


> Welcome!


I know right :shhhh: The government will ask you for ideas lol.


----------

